# THE LIONS MANE PROJECT STILL ALIVE?



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Same grow from before! I did nothing to these from May until now. Just left them in tote and never really looked until today. Guess what’s for supper tonight.. Happy Growing!


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Every now and then I know it’s kinda hard to tell but I’m............ and well .... ok. What is is growing on ........it’s not TP..??


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Redfred, it’s birdseed and wood pellets mixed in a bag.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice pics Thran! Enjoy.


----------

